# الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*تحية الى جميع الأعضاء *
*اليكم موسوعة صغيرة بعنوان " هل تعلم " *
*وهي موسوعة طبية *
*اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم *​ 
*الفهرست :*
*1- هل تعلم بناء العظم وذوبان العظم ؟*
*2- هل تعلم كيف يعمل المفصل ؟ وما هي أنواع المفاصل ؟ *
*3- هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك؟ وما هي العضلات التي تشترك بهذه العملية ؟*
*4- هل تعلم كيف تقاوم الاجسام المضادة للعدوى؟وكيف تعمل اللقاحات ؟ *
*5- هل تعلم كيف يلتئم العظم من تلقاء نفسه ؟*
*6- هل تعلم اسرار ووظائف الجلد ؟ *
*7- هل تعلم وظائفك الحيوية والجهاز العصبي التلقائي اللا إرادي ؟*
*8- هل تعلم وظائف الاعصاب الباراسمبثاوية ؟*
*9- هل تعلم كيف تصنع الدم ؟ *
*10- هل تعلم كيف يدور الدم داخل جسم الانسان ؟ *
*11- هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى الفيروسية ؟ *
*12- هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية ؟*
*13- هل تعلم كيف ترى ؟ كيف نرى الأشياء ؟ *
*14- هل تعلم كيف تسمع ؟ كيف نسمع ؟ *
*15- هل تعلم كيف تتخلص من النفايات وتحتفظ بتوازن السوائل داخل جسدك ؟*
*16- هل تعلم كيف تتحرك ؟ كيف يتحرك الجسم ؟*
*17- هل تعلم كيف تشم وتذوق ؟ مزيج الشم والتذوق *
*18- هل تعلم كيف نهضم ؟ عملية الهضم *
*19- هل تعلم كيف تعمل الكليتان ؟ *
*20- هل تعلم كيف تتنفس ؟ عملية التنفس *
*21- هل تعلم كيف تقوم الهرمونات بوظائفها ؟ *
*22- هل تعلم كيف تتحدث وتفهم الحديث والكلام ؟*
*23- هل تعلم كيف تقرأ وتتذكر ؟ *
*24- هل تعلم كيف يلتئم الجرح ؟ إلتئام الجروح *
*25- هل تعلم كيف ننجب ؟ عملية الإنجاب *​*26- هل تعلم كيف نشعر بالألم ؟ الشعور بالألم *


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

بناء العظم و ذوبان العظم






*العظم في حالة حركة مستمرة ، تتباين بين ذوبانه وبنائه ، وتعتمد عملية بناء العظم على الكالسيوم Calcium ، الذي تستخدمه الخلايا البانية للعظم Osteoblasts 
وتندمج هذه الخلايا البانية للعظم وتتحول إلى خلايا عظمية جديدة Osteocytes
وعندما تنخفض مستويات الكالسيوم بالدم عن الحد الطبيعي له ، تقوم الخلايا الآكلة للعظام Osteoclasts بإذابة العظم وإطلاق الكالسيوم من الدم . فإذا زاد معدل ذوبان العظم عن معدل بنائه ، يصبح الهيكل العظمي هشّاً وضعيفاً ، وهو ما يسمى بـ " هشاشة العظام " .

إن العظم الأكثر تعرضاً لهشاشة العظام هو العظم الاسفنجي cancellous bone وهو العظم الداخلي الذي يشكل نسبة تصل إلى 20% من الهيكل العظمي . أما العظم القشري cortical bone وهو أكثر صلابة وكثافة ، فيغطي العظام من الخارج ويشكل 80% الباقية من هيكلك العظمي . 








*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

2-كيف يعمل المفصل ؟ وما هي أنواع المفاصل ؟ 


*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه))*


 
*المفاصل هي الاجزاء التي تربط بين العظام وبعضها ، ولما كان المفصل يسمح لإحدى العظمات بالتحرك أثناء ارتباطها بالعظمة المجاورة لها ، فإنها بذلك تتيح مجالآ واسعآ من الحركة، وبالجهاز الحركي الهيكلي ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل:*

*-         **المفاصل الثابتة :*

*وتسمى "درز" وهي التي تربط بين الصفائح العظمية التي تشكل الجمجمة.*
*تسمح المفاصل الثابتة بحركة محدودة للغاية ، وتقوم أحزمة رفيعة من النسيج الليفي بربط إحدى العظمات بالتي تليها ، ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من المفاصل الصفائح العظمية لجمجمة الطفل الرضيع ، والتي تسمح للجمجمة بالتمدد لتستوعب نمو حجم المخ، وعندما يكتمل نمو المخ تلتحم عظام الجمجمة وتختفي المفاصل الليفية.*

*-         **المفاصل الغضروفية :*

*وهي مثل الاقراص "الديسك" الموجودة بين الفقرات ، وتحتوي على صفائح متينة تشبه الغضاريف القابلة للانثناء.*
*إن هذه المفاصل الغضروفية تحتوي على صفائح غضروفية صلبة وتسمح بحركة محدودة ، ومن أمثلتها المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي ، حيث تلتقي العظمة الحرقفية (وهي أدنى عظمة من عظام العمود الفقري) بالحوض ، والاقراص الموجودة بين الفقرات العظمية بالعمود الفقري أيضآ تعد مفاصل غضروفية ، وهي أكثر سمكآ من المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي وتسمح بمجال أكبر من الحركة.*

*-         **المفاصل الزلالية :*

*وهي أكثر المفاصل قدرة على الحركة، وتشمل مفاصل الكتفين والمرفقين والرسغين والاصابع والحوض(الوركين) والركبتين والكاحلين وأصابع القدمين، ويحيط بها كبسولة (حافظة) ليفية لينة مبطنة بغشاء مفصلي زلق رفيع ، ويفرز الغشاء الزلالي الزلق سائلآ سميكآ زلقآ شبه شفاف يسمى السائل الزلالي وهو الذي يسمح بحركة خالية من الاحتكاك ، ويساعد السائل الزلالي كذلك في حماية المفاصل لأنه يعمل كمانع للتسرب فيمكن العظام المتجاورة من الانزلاق بحرية فوق بعضها البعض ويمنعها في الوقت نفسه من الانفلات من بعضها البعض.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

3- كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك؟ وما هي العضلات التي تشترك بهذه العملية؟


*تمكنك عضلاتك من الحركة والتحكم في حركة ظهرك وحمل العمود الفقري*

*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصور أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*







*-          **عضلات البطن المفلطحة في المقدمة تتصل بالحوض من أسفل والضلوع من اعلى ، وتصنع هذه العضلات تجويفآ يحوي بداخله المعدة وغيرها من أحشاء البطن ، كما أنها تحمل منطقة أسفل الظهر.*
*-          **العضلتان الحرقفيتان الحوضيتان وتقعان على كل من جانبي العمود الفقري في الجزء السفلي من الظهر، وتتصلان بالفقرات وبالحوض من الداخل ، وهما تمران إلى اسفل مفصلي الوركين ويتصلان بعظم الفخذ، ولا تحمل هذه العضلات العمود الفقري وحسب وإنما تنثنيان وتساعدان في إتزان الجذع أثناء الوقوف.*
*



*
*-          **العضلة الشوكية الناصبة (أو الناصبة للعمود الفقري) تقع إلى يمين ويسار العمود الفقري من الخلف، وهما عضلتان كبيرتان تشاهدان بأسفل الظهر وتتكونان من عدة مجموعات عضلية تتصل بالأجزاء العظمية من كل فقرة ، علاوة على إتصالها من اسفل بالحوض ومن أعلى بالقفص الصدري والعمود الفقري ، وهي المسئول الاول عن ارتكاز الظهر أثناء رفع الأشياء.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

4- كيف تقاوم الاجسام المضادة للعدوى؟وكيف تعمل اللقاحات؟ 


توّلد اللمفيات(نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء) أجسامآ مضادة تقاوم العدوى.
وتتعرّف هذه الاحسام المضادة على المستضدات النوعية للمرض(وهي مواد تشكل جزءآ من الكائنات الحية المجهرية المسبّبة للمرض) وتقوم بتدمير الاجسام الغازية.

((أنظر الصورة أدناه للتوضيح))






كيف تعمل اللقاحات؟
 
تقوم اللقاحات(الفاكسينات) بتدريب جهاز المناعة لكي يتعرف على الفيروسات أو البكتيريا بأنواعها المختلفة ولكي يهاجمها بسرعة إذا ما دخلت تلك الفيروسات أو البكتيريا الجسم في المستقبل.
اللقاحات عادة ما تطلق نوعين رئيسيين من إستجابة الجهاز المناعي وهما:
(1) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا B والخلايا البلازمية) التي تصنع أجسامآ مضادة تتلاءم مع الأجزاء أو القطع الجزيئية من الكائن الحي الدقيق (التي تسمى الانتيجينات أو مولدات المضاد).
(2) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا T) التي تهاجم الخلايا الاخرى المصابة بعدوى الكائن الدقيق.

في بعض الحالات يتكون اللقاح من كائنات دقيقة حية ولكنها ضعيفة جدآ.
في حالات أكثر تستخدم في اللقاح انتيجينات مشتقة من الكائن الدقيق.
رغم ان الانتيجين نفسه هو قطعة غير ضارة من فيروس أو بكتيريا(جرثوم) ، فإن جهاز المناعة يتعرف على هذا الانتيجين كجسم غريب ، ويتفاعل تجاهه وكأنه فيروس أو بكتير حقيقي كامل ، ويتصاعد الهجوم ضد الانتيجين على يد أنواع من خلايا الدم البيض تسمى الخلايا الآكلة (أو البلعمية) الكبيرة أو البلعميات الكبيرة وخلايا T وخلايا B.
هناك خلايا B وخلايا T معينة تتذكر الانتيجين حتى إذا ما حضر في المستقبل – وهو في هذه المرة كجزء من ميكروب أو سم ميكروبي(توكسين) حقيقي-  فإن الخلايا تتخلص منه قبل أن يتمكن من التسبب في أي ضرر.
وحديثآ جدآ تم التوصل إلى إنتاج لقاحات جديدة مصنعة بأسلوب الهندسة الوراثية من الحمض النووي DNA.
وفي هذه اللقاحات يتم حقن جين DNA  الذي يأمر الخلية أن تصنع الانتيجين المطلوب في الجسم (وذلك بدلآ من حقن الانتيجين نفسه). وهكذا يدخل الـ DNA إلى الخلايا ويوفر موردآ مستمرآ من الانتيجين. وهذه اللقاحات من الـ DNA قد تعطي مناعة أطول أمدآ وأقل تكلفة.

((أنظر الصورة أدناه للتوضيح))


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

5- كيف يلتئم العظم من تلقاء نفسه؟


*للعظام المكسورة قدرة هائلة على ترميم نفسها ، لكن يتعين منعها عن الحركة حتى تلتحم بشكل صحيح ، في البداية، تلتئم الأوعية الدموية وتتشكل شبكة من الأنسجة الليفية الجديدة*​



*في المرحلة الثانية للإلتئام،  يتشكل عظم إسفنجي يسمى ثفن لتوفير تثبيتة مؤقتة قاسية ، وتنمو الأوعية الدموية المقطوعة من جديد في الثفن ، الأمر الذي يسمح بوصول الدم إلى العظم الجديد.*​



*في الاشهر والسنين الأخيرة يحلّ محلّ هذا الترميم المؤقت عظم مكتنز ، ويكسي أي تشوه بسيط عظم جديد ، وفي النهاية تصعب معرفة ما إذا كان قد حصل كسر فعلآ.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

6- هل تعلم اسرار ووظائف الجلد؟ 


* اسرار وظائف اجزاء الجلد                                * *- الجلد هو العضو الأكبر في جسم الإنسان.**- تبلغ مساحة الجلد 2متر مربع.**- تنمو خلايا الجلد وتموت وتستبدل نفسها بإستمرار.* * وظائف الجلد      * *1- حماية الأعضاء الداخلية للجسم من المؤثرات الخارجية.**2- تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم.* * طبقات الجلد    * *يتألف الجلد من طبقتان:* *1- البشرة Epidermis وهي الطبقة السطحية للجلد.**2- الأَدَمَة Dermis وهي الطبقة السفلية من الجلد.* *أولأ: البشرة      * *- تتكون من من صحائف من الخلايا الميتة.**- تنمو الخلايا الموجودة في قاعدة البشرة بصورة متواصلة، ثم تنقسم وتهاجر إلى السطح، وتمتليء هذه الخلايا بالكيراتين Keratin (وهو بروتين ليفي قاسي)، يمنح الجلد قوته ومرونته، ومع مرور الوقت تصل خلايا الجلد إلى السطح وهناك تموت وتُطرح على شكل قُشيرات جلدية، مفسحة المجال أمام ظهور جلد جديد**- يتكون الشعر والأظافر بشكل رئيسي من الكيراتين، ولهذا فهما شديدا الشبه بالجلد.**- تحتوي البشرة أيضآ على الخلايا الميلانية أو الملانية Melanocytes وتقوم هذه الخلايا بصنع صبغة الميلانين Melanin وهذه الصبغة مسؤولة عن إضفاء اللون على الجلد ، وايضآ تعمل على ترشسح الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من الشمس.**- معلومة للفائدة:**سكان المناطق الحارة جدآ ذوي البشرة الداكنة تكون مستويات الميلانين لديهم عالية* *أولأ: الأدمه  * *- تتكون من نسيج قوي ومرن.**- تحتوي الادمة على جميع الأوعية الدموية اللمفية والغدد العرقية والأعصاب والغدد الزهمية وجريبات الشعر  والألياف العضلية والمستقبلات(أعضاء حساسية تكشف اللمس والضغط والحرارة والبرد)، والتي تجهّز البشرة وتدعمها.**- تحتوي الأدمة ايضآ على خلايا تقوم بترميم الجلد عندما يتعرض للأذى.* *أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه*



*شرح مبسط عن الكلمات المكتوبة في الصورة:* *- البشرة: تُزال الخلايا الخارجية البعيدة للجلد بشكل مستمر عن طريق الفرك والحكّ.**- الأدمة: توجد جميع البنى الداعمة للبشرة في هذا الجزء من الجلد.**- الدهن تحت الجلد: تقع طبقة دهنية عازلة للجلد تحت أدمة الجلد.**- شعرة: يتكون الشعر الناعم الذي يغطي معظم أجزاء الجسم من مادة الكيراتين، التي تلعب دورآ مهمآ في العزل.**- مسم العرق: تظلق فتحة قناة العرق الموجودة داخل البشرة العرق بإتجاه سطح الجلد.**- نهايات عصبية حرة: تتحس هذه النهايات العصبية الحرارة والبرودة واللمس والألم.**- مستقبلة لمسية: تسمى أيضآ جُسيم ميسنر، وهذه المستقبلة حساسة بشكل خاص للإهتزاز.**- غدة زهمية: تصنع هذه الغدة مادة زيتية تسمى الزُهم ، ويسكو الزهم الجلد والشعر لإبقائهما صامدين للماء غير نفوذين ومرنين.**-** العضلة الناصبة للشعر: للشعر عضلات بالغة الصغر تستطيع التقلص لجعل الشعر ينتصب، ويحدث هذا عندما يبرد الجسم، محتجزآ طبقة عازلة من الهواء الدافيء فوق سطح الجسم.**- غدة عرقية: تغطي جلدك غدد منتجة للعرق، تساعد هذه الغدد في تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم.**- مستقبلات ضغطية: تُرحّل مستقبلة الضغط هذه  التي تسمى جُسيم باتشيني المعلومات المتعلقة بالضغط.**- جريب الشعر: تنمو كل شعرة بشكل متواصل من قاعدة تعرف بالجريب، ويقع عميقآ داخل الأدمة.* * تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم   * *- عندما يصبح جلدك حارآ جدآ تتوسع الأوعية الدموية(الموجودة في الأدمة) لتشتيت الحرارة وتقوم الغدد العرقية بإفراز العرق لتبريد الجسم.**- عندما يشعر جلدك بالبرودة تضيق الأوعية الدموية لتحافظ على الدم الحار، ويقشعرّ الجلد لحبس طبقة من الهواء الدافيء حول الجسم.* * طرق حماية الجلد من أشعة الشمس المباشرة بالصيف * *- إبقى بعيدآ عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة بين الساعة 10 صباحآ و 4 عصرآ.**- تجنب التعرض لفترة طويلة الأمد تحت أشعة الشمس المباشرة.**- إرتداء قميص قطني.**- إرتداء قبعة عريضة ذات حواف.**- وضع كريم واق من حروق الشمس بإنتظام.* * منافع الأشعة فوق البنفسجة للشمس:**مفيدة وضرورية لعمليات الجسم وإنتاج فيتامين D المهم لتقوية العظام.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

7- هل تعلم وظائفك الحيوية والجهاز العصبي التلقائي اللا إرادي ؟


*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*



*- إن وظائف جسدك الحيوية تخضع لتحكم الجهاز العصبي (اللاإرادي) والذي يبدأ من منطقة "ما تحت المهاد البصري" بوسط المخ.**- ويقوم الجهاز العصبي التلقائي بإرسال أعصاب لجميع أجزاء الجسم كي توجه مختلف الوظائف كما تصله اعصاب أخرى قادمة من مختلف مناطق الجسم تنقل رسائل إلى المخ.**- وينقسم الجهاز إلى أعصاب سبمثاوية(**باللون الأخضر) وأعصاب باراسمبثاوية (باللون الأزرق)، وهما يعملان سويآ. * * الأعصاب السمبثاوية: **تقوم الأعصاب السمبثاوية بنقل الإشارات العصبية إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لإعداده للنشاط الجمساني أو رد فعل القتال أو الهروب.* * ضغط الدم وسرعة ضربات القلب: **- عندما تتريض، يتسع مجرى الشرينات الدقيقة الموجودة بداخل قلبك ورئتيك، وعضلاتك فيتدفق الدم إلى تلك الأعضاء بمزيد من الغزراة.**- وتوجه منطقة ما تحت المهاد والموجودة بالمخ الأعصاب السمبثاوية حتى تقلل من تدفق الدم إلى الجلد والمعدة والأمعاء حتى يتوفر مقدار أكبر من الدماء للقلب والرئتين والعضلات.**- أما الأعصاب السمبثاوية للغدد الكظرية (فوق الكلوية) فهي تنشطها حتى تفرز المزيد من هرمون الإبينفرين (الأدرينالين).**- والرسائل القادمة من الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى القلب وكذلك الإبينفرين الموجود في الدم يتسببان معآ في جعل القلب يضخ الدم بشكل أسرع وبقوة أكبر، أما الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية فتقف مستعدة للتخفيف من تلك الآثار.**- كما تعمل الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبينفرين الموجود في الدم على توسيع الشعب الهوائية (الممرات الهوائية) حتى يمكنك إستنشاق الهواء ودفعه خارج رئتيك بمعدل أسرع.* * التحكم في درجة حرارة الجسم:- **يعمل مركز التحكم في درجة الحرارة، وهو موجود أيضآ في منطقة ما تحت المهاد البصري بالمخ على الحفاظ على درجة حرارة الدم في النطاق السليم، وعندما تتريض يعمل الأنقباض العضلي على توليد حرارة، وهو ما يجعل درجة الحرارة ترتفع، ومع إرتفاعها ترسل منطقة ما تحت المهاد إشارات إلى الأعصاب كي تزيد من إفراز العرق وتدفق الدم إلى الجلد، وهو ما يساعد على إنتقال درجة حرارة الجسم إلى الهواء المحيط.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

8- هل تعلم وظائف الاعصاب الباراسمبثاوية؟


*((في البداية إنظر إلى الصورة أدناه))*



*- تحتفط الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بحالة من التوازن مع وظائف الأعصاب السمبثاوية عن طريق إرسال إشارات إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لتعمل على تهدئة الجسم بعد التريض.**- وترسل الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بإشارات إلى منظم ضربات القلب، وهو عضو يطلق عليه العقد الجيب أذينية Sinoartial Node وذلك لإبطاء نشاط القلب، وعندما يبدأ التمرين من جديد، تنسحب الإشارات **الباراسمبثاوية مع إعطاء الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبنفرين إشارة للقلب بضخ الدم بسرعة وقوة أكبر.**- تساعد الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية على تقوية الإنقباضات العضلية في جدران المعدة والأمعاء، في حين تميل الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى تهدئة مثل هذه الإنقباضات، **فإذا عمل نوعا الأعصاب معآ فإنهما:**1- يشجعان على إخراج البول والفضلات المعوية والتخلص منها عن طريق إستثارة عضلات جدران المثانة والأمعاء.**2- يتسببان في إنتصاب القضيب والبظر أثناء الإثارة الجنسية.**3- يجعلان الغدد الدمعية بالعينين تكوّن الدموع.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

9- هل تعلم كيف تصنع الدم ؟ 


*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*



*- يشتمل دمك على سائل (هو البلازما)، وخلايا الدم.**- وتتحكم الكليتان في حجم الدم.**- وينتج الكبد أغلب بروتينات البلازما**- وينتج نخاع العظم خلايا الدم. وأكثرها عددآ بفارق كبير هي كريات الدم الحمراء التي تنقل الأكسجين، فهي تشكل وحدها ما يقرب من نصف حجم الدم.**- وتولد خلايا الدم وتصل إلى طور البلوغ داخل نخاع عظام معينة، ومنها عظمة الصدر، الحوض، الضلوع، الفقرات الشوكية، والعظام الطويلة للساقين (الفخذ والقصبة) .**- **وعندما تبلغ خلايا الدم طور النضوج، تدخل الأوعية الدموية الموجودة في نخاع العظم وتسافر عبر تيار الدم من خلال جسدك، أم الخلايا الليمفاوية فتدخل العقد الليمفاوية ،وغدة التيموس، والطحال، ثم تزداد نضجآ ثم تعاود الدخول في تيار الدم.**- وجميع خلايا الدم الناضجة تنشأ في الأصل من خلايا بدائية تسمى الخلايا الجزعية، وهي بمثابة الخلايا الأم.**- والخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (وتسمى كذلك الخلايا الجزعية عديدة الجهود) يمكنها إنتاج خلايا أم ليمفاوية، وهي التي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى، ومن بينها الخلايا كبيرة النواة Megakaryocyte (وهي التي تصنع الصفائح الدموية). كما تصنع الخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (الخط المنقط).**- ** وبين الخلايا الجزعية والخلايا تامة النضوج توجد خلايا أقل نضوجآ (مبيّنة في الشكل أعلاه).**- إن نمو خلايا الدم ونضوجها ينشط بمفعول مواد يقال لها مواد النمو، بعضه يتم صنعها داخل النخاع، وهناك عوامل نمو إضافية هي الهرمونات التي تصنع في أعضاء أخرى ثم ترحل متجهة إلى النخاع عن طريق الدم.**- **ويمكن إعطاء عوامل النمو كعقاقير دوائية تنشط إنتاج مختلف خلايا الدم. كما أن من الممكن أيضآ إجراء عملية نقل خلايا أم لك أثناء عملية نقل نخاع العظم.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

10- هل تعلم كيف يدور الدم داخل جسم الانسان ؟ 


*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*


*- من كل جزء في الجسم، تتدفق دماء انتزع منها الأكسجين(باللون الأرجواني) متجهة نحو القلب، فتدخل أولآ الأذين الأيمن **(1) ثم البطين الأيمن (2) ثم تصعد في الشريان الرئوي (3) متجهة إلى الرئتين.**- وبداخل الرئتين يمتليء الدم بالأكسجين ويفرغ ما يحمله من ثاني أكسد الكربون.**- ويدخل الدم المؤكسج(أي الذي يحمل الأكسجين) (باللون الأحمر) إلى الأوردة الرئوية (5) ثم إلى الأذين الأيسر (6) فالبطين الأيسر (7) الذي يدفع الدم خلال الشريان الأورطي الأبهر (8) ليتجه إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم.**- والدم الذي يمر خلال الأمعاء (9) يقوم بإلتقاط المواد الغذائية والسوائل التي تم هضمها وإمتصاصها.**- ويتجه الدم الوارد من الأمعاء إلى الكبد (10) الذي يقوم بالتخلص من المواد السامة ويجعلها غير ضارة، كما يضف أيضآ البروتينات الضرورية مثل (عوامل تجلط الدم) إلى الدم.**- وفي الكليتين (11) يفرغ الدم الفائض من السوائل والأحماض والمعادن.**- وفي الطحال (12) يفرغ الدم خلال الدم العجوز والمنهكة، والتي يتم بعد ذلك تكسيرها.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

11- هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى الفيروسية ؟ 


*في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح*



*1- الفيروس عبارة عن حلزون من المادة الجينية (الحمض النووي) محاط بغلاف من البروتين**ولا يمكن للفيروسات أن تعيش وتظل على قيد الحياة وأن تتكاثر إلا إذا دخلت إحدى الخلايا.**وتقوم الخلايا البائية بتصنيع الأجسام المضادة التي تهاجم الفيروسات السابحة بشكل مؤقت**مع تيار الدم (تمامآ مثلما تفعل الخلايا البائية مع البكتيريا - مشروحة في موضوع كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية).**بعض الفيروسات تهرب من التدمير بفعل الأجسام المضادة وتدخل الخلايا.**وتهاجم الخلايا التائية القاتلة الخلايا التي أصابتها العدوى الفيروسية.**وهنا يلتحم الفيروس بالخلية بتثبيت واحد أو أكثر من جزيئاته الموجودة فوق سطحه الخارجي(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل **داخل النتوءات الموجودة على السطح الخارجي للخلية.* *2- بعد أن يلتحم الفيروس بسطح الخلية، يبدأ في إقحام نفسه إلى داخلها.* *3- بعد أن يدخل الفيروس الخلية، يبدأ في التخلص من غلافه البروتيني.**وتتجه قطع البروتين إلى سطح الخلية ، أما المادة الجينية للفيروس التي بداخل الخلية فهي إما تظل خاملة**وإما تبدأ في التكاثر.* *4- وتدرك الخلية التائية القاتلة أن قطع الغلاف البروتيني للفيروس الموجودة فوق سطح الخلية** مواد غريبة عن الجسم لأن هذه القطع تتطابق تمامآ مع مستقبلات موجودة فوق سطح الخلية التائية**القاتلة(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل"رتاج")* *5- وترسل الخلية التائية المساعدة والموجودة بالقرب من موقع الأحداث (ليست موضحة بالشكل) إشارات**تجعل الخلايا التائية القاتلة تنقسم ويتضاعف عددها وتساعد في مكافحة هذه الخلية وغيرها من الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس.* *6- تقوم الخلايا التائية النشطة بعمل ثقوب داخل الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس وتدمرها هي والفيروس الذي بداخلها.*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

12- هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية ؟


*في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسها عليك الشرح*




*1- البكتيريا وهي كائنات دقيقة من أمثلتها ذلك النوع الذي يسبب إلتهاب الزور،**تغزو الأنسجة عن طريق المرور بين خلايا سطح النسيج (الطلائي).* *2- توجد فوق سطح خلية البكتيريا مركبات تسمى عوامل مضادة (أنتيجينات)،**وتتواجد خلايا الدم البيضاء المسماه بالخلايا البائية داخل النسيج الذي تعرض للغزو البكتيري.**وفوق سطح كل خلية من الخلايا البائية (b-csells) توجد مركبات يقال لها "المستقبلات" receptors**وهي التي تقوم بالإنقضاض على العوامل المضادة الخاصة بالبكتيريا والإلتحام معها، فيصبحان مثل القفل والمفتاح.* *3- هناك خلايا دموية أخرى إسمها الخلايا التائية (helper-t-cells) والتي تصل إلى حيث الموقعة وترسل إشارات **تأمر بها الخلايا البائية أن تنضح، وتنقسم وتصنع أجسام مضادة تواجه بها العوامل البكتيرية المضادة الملتصقة بسطحها.**4- الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة (macrophage) والخلية المحلة للوسط المتعادل (neutrophil) وهما خليتان **أخريان بيضاوان أكبر حجمآ تعملان في مكافحة العدوى، تصلان إلى مسرح الأحداث.* *5- تقوم الأجسام المضادة وجزيء يسمى "الداحر" (complement) بالإلتصاق بخلية البكتيريا**حتى يجعلها في متناول خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى كي تقتلها.**وتقوم الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة بإحاطة البكتيريا بألسنتها وتدميرها (يمكن لكل من الخلايا المحبة **للوسط المتعادل والخلايا الملتهمة الهائلة الإحاطة بالبكتيريا وتدميرها)*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

13- هل تعلم كيف ترى ؟ كيف نرى الأشياء ؟ 


*((أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*




*1- عضلات العين الست للفتاة تقوم بتحريك عينيها في أسلوب متناسق.*
*الموجات الضوئية الصادرة من العصفور وفرع الشجرة تسير نحو عيني الفتاة فتدخل العين عبر القرنية والغرفة الأمامية **ثم الحدقة(إنسان العين) ثم العدسة حيث يتم تجميع أشعة الضوء في بؤرة.*
*2- تستقر أشعة الضوء فوق الشبكية، وكما يحدث في آلة التصوير(الكاميرا)، تتكون صورة مقلوبة للطائر فوق الشبكية.*
*3- ترسل النهايات العصبية الموجودة في الشبكية الإشارات عائدة إلى العصب البصري.*
*4- تمر الإشارات من خلال العصب البصري ، وتعبر الجزء الأوسط من المخ، وتستقر فوق الجزء الخلفي من المخ وهو القشرة البصرية.*
*ويتسبب الضوء المنعكس على العصفور في تغير دائم في الإشارات الصادرة من الشبكية إلى المخ،*
* وتترجم القشرة البصرية هذه الإشارات إلى حركة.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

14- هل تعلم كيف تسمع ؟ كيف نسمع ؟ 


*((أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*





*1- تصدر موجات صوتية من الهاتف.*
*2- تعبر موجات الصوت عبر قناة الأذن الخارجية وتصطدم بطبلة الأذن.*
*3- تهتز طبلة الأذن ثم تنتقل ذبذباتها إلى عظيمات دقيقة الحجم موجودة بالأذن الوسطى.*
*4- ترسل تلك العظيمات الذبذبات إلى القوقعة، وهو عضو يشبه في شكله الدودة ذات القوقعة التي نراها في الحدائق **وتوجد في الأذن الداخلية، حيث تتحرك الذبذبات في دائرة.*
*5- تهتز شعيرات دقيقة بالقوقعة فتشكل إشارات في العصب السمعي.*
*6- تنتقل الإشارت عن طريق العصب السمعي إلى مراكز السمع بالفص الصدغي بالمخ، حيث تتم ترجمة الأصوات **وهنا يتم التعرف على الأصوات على أنها أصوات بشرية تمامآ مثلما إستمعت إليها من خلال الهاتف.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

15- هل تعلم كيف تتخلص من النفايات وتحتفظ بتوازن السوائل داخل جسدك ؟


*((أنظر إلى الصورة ادناه ليسهل عليك الشرح))*





*1- يعمل المخ والكليتان معآ في تعاون من أجل الحفاظ على سوائل الجسم، والأحماض والاملاح المعدنية في حالة توازن.*
*فعندما تمارس الرياضة تفرز عرقآ وتفقد الماء وذلك عبر الجلد بصورة أولية، وقد تفقد أنسجة الجسم بذلك قدرآ من الماء.*
*وكرد فعل إتجاه نقص السوائل تفرز منطقة ما تحت المهاد بالمخ (الهايبوتلاموس Hypothalamus) هرمونآ مضادآ **لإفراز البول (ADH) والذي يختزن داخل الغدة النخامية ثم ينطلق إلى الدم.*
*2- عندما يصل هرمون ( ADH) إلى الكليتنين فإنه يجعلهما تعيدان إمتصاص الماء وإعادته إلى الدم مرة أخرى.*​*
3- وعندما تحتسي كميات هائلة من السوائل، يدرك مخك أن مزيدآ من السوائل قد صارت بالدم ، فيخفض بدوره من إفراز ​**هرمون (ADH) وهو ما يجعل الكليتين تبقيان على قدر اقل من الماء بالدم وتخرجان المزيد منه على شكل بول.*​*
4- وتحتفظ الكليتان  بالتوازن الصحيح للسوائل والمعادن والمواد الغذائية والأحماض بداخل الجسم، كما تتخلص أيضآ ​**من بعض المواد الإخراجية والنفايات الموجودة بالدم فتنقيان الدم منها.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

16- هل تعلم كيف تتحرك ؟ كيف يتحرك الجسم ؟


*((في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة الأولى ليسهل عليك الشرح))*




*1- ذراع الصبي عائدة إلى الوراء في وضع الإستعداد للرمي، وحتى يقذف بالكرة يجب على الصبي أولآ أن ينظر إلى حيث **يريد أن يلقي بالكرة، مستعملآ عينيه والقشرة البصرية، كما يجب عليه أن يشعر بموقع جسده في الفراغ مستعملآ مراكز **الإتزان في أذنيه ومخه.*
*2- ينغي أيضآ أن يكون الصبي قادرآ على الإحساس بموقع ذراعه اليمنى، وقبضته على الكرة مستعملآ النهايات العصبية المستشعرة **للضغط الموجود في جلد أصابعه والنهايات العصبية المحددة للوضع والموجودة في مفاصله.*
*3- تخرج من النهايات العصبية في الأصابع والمفاصل إشارات ترسل عبر جذر العصب الحسي لتدخل الحبل الشوكي **حيث تسير هذه الإشارات صاعدة إلى القشرة الحسية للمخ والمراز الأكثر عمقآ التي تقع مباشرة أسفل القشرة.*

*((أنظر إلى الصورة الثانية ليسهل عليك بقية الشرح))*




*4- ترسل القشرة البصرية أيضآ معلومات إلى الشقرة الحركية، والتي ترسل بدورها إشارات عبر الحبل الشوكي **لتأمر العضلة ذات الرأسين وعضلات الأصابع بالإسترخاء والعضلات ثلاثية الرؤوس بالإنقباض، فتدفع الذراع للأمام **وتطلق سراح الكرة.*
*وتتدخل في هذه العملية أيضآ عضلات الأكتاف والظهر، كما تذهب إشارات أيضآ إلى المخيخ الذي يساعد في تنسيق الحركات.*
*5- تقوم الإشارات الصادرة من القشرة الحركية اليسرى بتوجيه الذراع اليمنى أثناء رجوعها للخلف ثم اندفاعها للأمام وإلقائها الكرة **وتعبر هذه الإشارت الجسم إلى الجهة المقابلة حيث أعصاب الجانب الأيمن من الجسم داخل الحبل الشوكي.*
*وتعبر الأحاسيس القادمة من الذراع اليمنى إلى الجهة الأخرى من المخ لتنتهي إلى القشرة الحسية اليسرى.*
*ومع توجيه القشرة الحركية العضلات لكي تتصرف ، تقوم القشرة الحسية بمراقبة العملية وترسل رسائل إلى القشرة **الحركية لإجراء تصويبات خفيفة.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

17- هل تعلم كيف تشم وتذوق ؟ مزيج الشم والتذوق 


*في البداية أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح*




*1- تتبخر جزيئات من مشروب القهوة في الهواء فوق الفنجان، فتدخل في فتحتي أنف السيدة عندما تستنشق الهواء.*
*2- تلتصق جزيئات القهوة بخلايا شم مستقبلية معينة، والتي تقوم بإرسال إشارات إلى العصب الشمي (المسئول على الشم).*
*3- ينقل العصب الشمي إشارات إلى مراكز الشم بالمخ، فتتعرف السيدة على هذا الشعور وتميّز فيه رائحة القهوة.*
*4- عندما ترتشف السيدة القهوة، تلتصق جزيئات منها بخلايا دقيقة مستقبلة موجودة في براعم التذوق باللسان،*
*( وتقع براعم التذوق داخل نتوءات صغيرة فوق سطح اللسان تسمى الحلمات ).*
*5- تسير الإشارات الصادرة من براعم التذوق عبر الأعصاب الصادرة نحو مراكز التذوق بالمخ، حيث ُُتفهم على أنها الإحساس*
*الذي تتعرف عليه المرأة ألا وهو مذاق القهوة.*
*((وجميع أنواع المذاق ما هو إلا مزيج من التذوق والشم، *
*ولهذا فإن مذاق الطعام يصبح غريبآ إذا أصبت بنزلة برد وأصيبت أنفك بإنسداد))*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

18- هل تعلم كيف نهضم ؟ عملية الهضم 


*أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح التالي:*




*1- عندما ينخفض مستوى السكر في الدم أو الدهون داخل الخلايا الدهنية، يتلقى مركز الشهية بالمخ إشارات تخلق لدى المرء شعورآ بالجوع.*
*2- وتبدأ عملية الهضم داخل الفم، والهضم عبارة عن تفتيت الطعام وتحليله إلى عدد لا يحصى من الجزئيات ذات الحجم الدقيق الذي يسمح لها بأن تمتص داخل الجسم، وتقوم الأسنان بطحن الطعام وتمزيقه إلى قطع صغيرة، وتقوم الأنزيمات الموجودة باللعاب بتحليله كيميائيآ إلى قطع صغيرة بل وشديدة الصغر.*
*3- يتم إبتلاع الطعام ليمر من المريء هابطآ إلى المعدة.*
*4- بداخل المعدة، يتعرض الطعام لمزيد من عملية الهضم على يد الحامض المعدي.*
*5- يصل الطعام إلى المعي الدقيق حيث تستمر عملية الهضم بفعل الأنزيمات التي تصنع في البنكرياس والأمعاء الدقيقة ليحول الطعام إلى جزيئات دقيقة من السكر والدهون والبروتينات والتي تمتص عبر جدران الأمعاء الدقيقة.*
*6- تصل محتويات القناة الهضمية إلى الأمعاء الغليظة بعد حوالي 5 أو 6 ساعات من مغادرتها للمعدة ، أما الأمعاء الغليظة فإنها تمتص بصفة أساسية الماء والأملاح المعدنية في صورتها الأيونية.*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

19- هل تعلم كيف تعمل الكليتان ؟


*أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح بعدها*
*



*
*إن وظيفة الكليتان هي المحافظة على المقادير الصحيحة من الماء والأملاح المعدنية والعناصر الغذائية والأحماض داخل الجسم، والتخلص من أي مواد إخراجية مثل اليوريا أو البولينا (وهي مادة تنتج عن أيض البروتينات).*
*إن كليتيك تحتفظان بالتوازن أولآ عن طريق ترشيح أغلب هذه المواد وتنقية الدم منها، ثم بعد ذلك تحتفظ بداخل الدم فقط بما يحتاجه جسدك أما الباقي فيخرج مع البول.*
*ويجري الترشيح المبدئي على يد ملايين من الوحدات دقيقة الحجم (**الكبيبات) ، ويدفع ضغط الدم السائل خلال ألسنة من الشعيرات الدموية الدقيقة تمتد داخل كل "كبيبة" لتدخل في أنبوب طويل (النفرون) ، ويصب النفرون داخل أنبوب أكبر حجمآ يقال له "الأنبوب المجمع"، والذي ينقل البول إلى مركز الخلية، ومن هناك يسير البول خلال الحالب إلى المثانة.*
*ووظيفة الخلايا التي تشكل جدار كل نفرون بها بروتينات وظيفتها ضخ الأملاح المعدنية والأحماض والمواد الغذائية خارج الأنبوب ثم داخل الشعيرات الدموية التي تسير بمحاذاة كل أنبوب.*
*وتعاود الأملاح المعدنية والأحماض والمواد الغذائية الدخول من جديد في تيار الدم لتتجول في جميع أرجاء الجسم، ولا يعاد منها مرة اخرى للجسم إلا المقدار الذي يكفي بالكاد للمحافظة على توازن المدد منها.*
*فمثلآ عندما لا يكون بجسمك مقدار كاف من الماء تفرز منطقة ما تحت المهاد هرمونآ مضادآ لإدرار البول** ADH وهذا الهرمون يجعل جدار الأنابيب أكثر تسريبآ، وهكذا يتدفق الماء بصورة أكثر يسرآ خارج الأنبوب عائدآ إلى الدم.*
*وتقوم الكليتان بتصنيع هرموني "**الرينين" (الكليين) و"الإريثروبويتين" (الكمون لكريات الدم الحمراء) ، ويعمل الرينين على زيادة ضغط الدم عندما تشعر الكلى بأن ضغط الدم أو أملاح الصوديوم شديد الإنخفاض، أما الإريثروبويتين فينشط إنتاج خلايا الدم الحمراء.   *​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

20- هل تعلم كيف تتنفس ؟ عملية التنفس 

*أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه ليسهل عليك الشرح بعدها.*





*تتكون عملية التنفس من إستنشاق الهواء والزفير*
*أما عن إستنشاق الهواء الشهيق (وهي عملية دخول الأكسجين إلى الرئتين) (أنظر إلى شكل أ 2)*
*وطرد الهواء الزفير (وهو طرد ثاني أكسد الكربون  عبر القنوات الهوائية) (أنظر إلى الشكل أ 2)*
*وعندما تتنفس الهواء ، يدخل أكسجين الجو إلى رئتيك، ثم يتحرك بعض الأكسجين بعدئذ إلى دمك، وعندما ينقبض الحجاب الحاجز (وهو العضلة الرئيسية المسئولة عن التنفس) فإنه يهبط في إتجاه البطن ليجذب المزيد من الهواء الغني بالأكسجين من خلال القصبة الهوائية ليدخل الرئتين، فإذا نقص مستوى الأكسجين في دمك، قام المخ بإصدار الأوامر للرئتين كي تتنفسا بشكل أعمق وأسرع.*
*عند نهاية التفرعات العديدة لممر الهواء توجد الشعب الهوائية (وهي أكياس دقيقة الحجم من الهواء تحيط بها الشعيرات الدموية)*
*وفي داخل الشعب ينتقل بعض الأكسجين من فراغ الهواء إلى الدم، في حين ينتقل فائض ثاني أكسيد الكربون الموجود في الدم إلى فراغ الهواء وينتقل كل من الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون بشكل ميسور بين فراغ الهواء والدم لأن لكل من الشعب والشعيرات الدموية جدرانآ رقيقة.*
*ويعود الدم الذي صار غنيآ بالأكسجين الان إلى الجانب الأيسر من القلب عبر الأوردة الدموية.*
*وعندما تزفر الهواء يسترخي حجابك الحاجز وينضغط الهواء داخل الرئتين ويطرد إلى الخارج، ثم تعمل الألياف المرنة ومادة أسمها "المعامل السطحي" على إعادة الرئتين مرة أخرى إلى حجمها الأصلي.*
*والهواء الذي يخرج مع حركة الزفير يحتوي على الكثير من ثاني أكسيد الكربون الإخراجي الذي جاء إلى الرئتين مع الدم أثناء مروره عليهما، فإذا زاد مستوى ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الدم  يرسل المخ إشارات إلى الرئتين كي تزيد من سرعة وعمق التنفس*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

21- هل تعلم كيف تقوم الهرمونات بوظائفها ؟ 


*تابع معنا الشرح وقارنه بالصورة أدناه لمزيد من التوضيح*




*1-أصيب الصبي بجرح في ذراعه وعولج وتم وضع مطهر على الجرح بإستخدام قطعة من القطن مما جعل الجرح يؤلم الطفل، ويدرك الطفل وجود نوع من الضغط العصبي الناجم عن الألم، فيجعل منطقة ما تحت المهاد بالمخ تزيد من إفراز هرمون الكورتيكوتروبين CRH.*
*2- يتحرك هرمون CRH من منطقة ما تحت المهاد إلى الغدة النخامية عبر الأوعية البوابية.*
*3- كرد فعل ، تزيد الغدة النخامية من إنتاج الهرمون المنشط للقشرة الكظرية ACTH والذي ينطلق في الدم ليصل إلى الغدة الكظرية.*
*4- عندما يصل هرمون ACTH إلى الغدة الكظرية يقوم بإعطائها إشارة كي تنتج المزيد من هرمون الضغوط المسمى الكورتيزول، والذي يسير بدوره في جميع أنحاء الجسم داخل الدم لمساعدة الجسم على التعامل مع الضغوط ويلتحم الكورتيزول مع مستقبلات الكورتيزول الموجودة فوق سطح خلايا الجسم، مما يؤدي إلى تغيرات في التفاعلات الكيميائية داخل الخلية، وتعمل هذه التغيرات على إعداد الخلايا لمجاراة المتطلبات المتزايدة.*
*5- تقوم منطقة ما تحت المهاد أيضآ بإرسال إشارات من خلال الأعصاب اللاإرادية إلى الغدة الكظرية كي تصنع الإبينفرين (الأدرينالين) والنورأدرينالين، ويتجول هذان الهرمونان خلال الدم لينشطا عملية زيادة ضربات القلب وإرتفاع ضغط الدم*​


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

22- هل تعلم كيف تتحدث وتفهم الحديث والكلام ؟



إليك الشرح بإختصار:
1. إن الأنسان يستعمل عدة مناطق من المخ وأجزاء أخرى من الجسم حتى يتحدث،
فالتحدث يتطلب أن نتنفس الهواء بحيث يتجاوز الأحبال الصوتية، وبهذا يصدر الصوت، ويقوم اللسان بتشكيل الأصوات أثناء مرورها لأعلى قادمة من الأحبال الصوتية، ليحول الأصوات إلى كلمات.
ويتم التحكم في إخراج الهواء وتحريك اللسان عن طريق عضلات تخضع لسيطرة وتوجيه المخ، ويشارك في هذا الأمر جزء هام من الفص الجبهي يسمى منطقة "بروكا".
2. إن الإستماع وفهم الأصوات أثناء الكلام، وفهم ما تعنيه الكلمات يتطلب من الأنسان استخدام جزء من الفص الصدغي الأيسر والفص الجداري الأيسر يسمى منطقة "فيرنيكه".


**أنظر إلى الصوره أدناه للشرح**


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

23- هل تعلم كيف تقرأ وتتذكر ؟ 


1-تسير الإشارات القادمة من العين إلى القشرة البصرية الأولية بالفص القذالي( في مؤخرة الدماغ)
ثم لعدة مناطق أخرى للمخ تستخدم في ترجمة المؤثرات البصرية، مما يسمح للمخ برؤية أشكال الحروف.
2-وحتى يتم التعرف على الحروف ككلمات ولغة وحتى يتم فهم الكلمات فإنه يتم إستخدام جزء آخر من من المخ يسمى ( منطقة فرنيكه ) والأجزاء القريبة منها.
3-ويتم تخزين ذكريات الأحداث القريبة وجزء من الذكريات البعيدة الأجل في جزء من أعماق الدماغ يسمى ( قرن آمون )، ويتم تحزين بافي الذكريات البعيدة في ( القشرة المخية)


**إنظر الصورة أدناه للتوضيح**


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

24- هل تعلم كيف يلتئم الجرح ؟ إلتئام الجروح 


هل تعلم كيف يلتئم الجرح؟
لنفرض أن هناك شخص قد تعرض لجرح بسيط في أصبعه كما في الصورة أدناه، فكيف سيلتئم جرحه ؟؟

1-تقوم الصفائح الدموية بإغلاق الثقوب الموجودة في جدران الأوعية الدموية المقطوعة لتمنع فقدان كبير من الدم.
2-تقوم بروتينات الدم بتكوين جلطة دموية.
3-تتحرك خلايا الدم البيضاء خارج الأوعية الدموية المصابة وترحل متجه نحو النسيج المصاب
وتعمل على التخلص من إلتهام القاذورات التخلص منها وكذلك التخلص من الخلايا الميتة والبكتيريا وغيرها من المواد الغريبة عن الجسم والمتواجدة بالجرح
4-خلال 24 ساعة تبدأ الطبقة السطحية من خلايا الجلد عند حافة الجرح في التضاعف وتتحرك عبر أطراف الجرح.
5-في نفس الوقت يتجه نوع آخر من الخلايا يسمى(الخلايا البانية للألياف) إلى الجرح لتصنع خيوطآ من الألياف تسمى (الكولاجين) لتضيف قوة إلى الجلد الجديد.

6-أخيرآ: تتكون قشرة تتكون من خليط من الكورجين والدم المتجلط لتخلق سقفآ مؤقتآ لتحمي الخلايا التي أسفل الجرح أثناء إكمالها لعملية الإلتئام.

إنظر إلى الصورة أدناه للتوضيح:


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

25- هل تعلم كيف ننجب ؟ عملية الإنجاب 


إليكم الخطوات الكاملة لآلية الإنجاب​
تعمل الهرمونات التي تفرزها الغدة النخامية والتي ينقلها الدم على بدء عملية إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية داخل الخصيتين.​
يساعد هرمون التستوستيرون والذي تفرزه الخصيتان على بلوغ الحيونات المنوية طور النضوج.​
تنتج غدة البروستاتا والحويصلات المنوية السائل المنوي وهو سائل غليظ القوام يقوم بتغذية الحيونات المنوية.​
تتجه الحيوانات المنوية إلى البربخ ثم إلى القناة الدافقة أو الحبل المنوي.​
ثم تختلط مع السائل المنوي.​
عندما يحين وقت بلوغ قمة اللذة لدى الذكر ، يتم قذف الحيوانات المنوية من قناة ​
القذف إلى قناة مجرى البول حيث تسير خلال القضيب.​
أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه



يتم قذف الحيوانات المنوية داخل المهبل فترحل مسافرة عبر المهبل لتمر من خلال عنق الرحم إلى داخل الرحم.​
ثم تكمل الحيوانات المنوية مسيرتها عبر أنبوب فالوب، أما بويضة الأنثى فتنطلق من المبيض، وهذه العملية تخضع لسيطرة هرمونات قادمة من المخ.​
تسير البويضة داخل الأنبوب بعد أن يتم إلتقاطها من خلال أهداب أنبوب يشبه الأصابع ويسمى هذا الأنبوب بالبوق.​
يتم تخصيب البويضة داخل أنبوب فالوب بواسطة الحيوان المنوي.​
تنقسم البويضة المخصبة عدة مرات مكونة كرة مكونة من عدة خلايا.​
ثم تسافر البويضة بعدئذ عبر الرحم وتنغرس داخل بطانة الرحم.​
ينمو الجنين ويتغذى عن طريق المشيمة عبر الحبل السري.​
مع نمو حجم الجنين، تتمدد جدران الرحم والبطن.​
عند الولادة تنقبض الجدران العضلية للرحم دافعة الطفل للخارج من خلال المهبل.​
أنظر إلى الصورة أدناه


----------



## thelife.pro (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم*

26- هل تعلم كيف نشعر بالألم ؟ الشعور بالألم 


حتى نفهم كيف نشعر بالألم، دعونا نأخذ مثالآ كما في الصورة ادناه لفتاة لامس إبهامها شوكة موجودة بساق الوردة.



عندما لامس إبهام الفتاة الشوكة الموجودة بساق الوردة، أثيرت النهايات العصبية المختصة بالألم.​
أرسلت الأعصاب إشارات الألم إلى الحبل الشوكي، حيث تعمل مواد طبيعية مختلفة على زيادة ونقصان شدة الألم.​
تصعد أحاسيس الألم من خلال الحبل الشوكي إلى جزء بالمخ يقال له المهاد البصري.​
تتجه الأحاسيس القادمة من أحد جانبي الجسم إلى الجهة المقابلة من المخ ( أي أن أحاسيس الألم بالإبهام الأيسر للفتاة تسير نحو الجزء الأيمن من المهاد البصري ) حيث يستشعر الإحساس بالألم. وفي المهاد البصري تؤثر مواد طبيعية مختلفة في شدة الألم.​
تحديد موقع الألم( وهو السبيل الذي يتعرف به المخ على أن الألم يحدث في الإبهام الأيسر للفتاة )، ويتم تحديد الموقع عندما تعبر إشارات الألم من المهاد البصري إلى الفص الجداري الأيمن، كما تسير إشارات الألم أيضآ نحو أجزاء أخرى من المخ ومن بينها الفصوص الجبهية.​
الألم الداخلي ( مثل هذا الذي يحدث مع النوبة القلبية ): حيث يسير في نفس الطريق نحو الحبل الشوكي صاعدآ فيه مثلما يحدث مع الألم القادم من سطح الجلد، ومن ثم فإن الألم القادم من داخل الجسم غالبآ ما يشعر به المرء وكأنه صادر من سطح الجسم ، ويكون عادة أشبه بالحرقة أو الوجع، وهو أقل حدة من الألم الصادر من الجلد.​


----------



## ارووجة (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*

موسوعة جميلة
ومعلومات مفيدة كتيرررر
بجد عمل كتير حلوووووو
ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*

شكرا لمرورك اروجة 

الرب يباركك ​


----------



## amgad95 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*

شكرا اخى العزيز على تعك ومجهودك الرائع


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*



amgad95 قال:


> شكرا اخى العزيز على تعك ومجهودك الرائع


 

شكرا لمرورك 

وكلامك الجميل 

الرب يباركك ​


----------



## قلم حر (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*

موسوعه مبسطه جميله جدا .
ألف شكر لنقلك ليها .
الرب يبارك حياتك .......و ترجعلنا أحسن و أحسن .


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الموسوعه الطبيه المبسطه ( بالصور المفصله ) .*

شكرا قلم حر 

هو انت اكتر واحد حفتقدوا 

بس المواضيع الحلوة رح تستمر 

وعد ​


----------

